# Gold Omega Constellation 18k



## jro20003 (Jun 12, 2018)

Good afternoon all,

It's my first post but I'm an avid reader of the forum and find the information and knowledge of the various contributors fantastic. I love vintage Omegas and have managed to assemble a small collection but am always looking to add to it. I have come across this Constellation but haven't seen a dial like it before so am wondering what your thoughts are on its legitimacy? Any information would be much appreciated.

Regards


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

I have checked the Omega "bible" and although it hasn't got a picture of a gold version it does look like a picture of a steel version ST 767.803 listed as a ladies watch driven by the standard cal.672 movement. Looking online they also did a 18k gold version with a gold dial, black baton markers and gold hands rather than a black dial but I suppose it is possible they did a black dial version but can't say for certain although the fact it has gold script and gold coloured hands suggests they might have done.@jro20003


----------



## jro20003 (Jun 12, 2018)

That's incredibly helpful. Many thanks for this info, much appreciated. I'll check out that particular line of Constellations and see what else I can dig up. @JoT , thanks for taking the time.


----------



## Thomasr (Oct 11, 2011)

it does look very small, think the gents ines use the 1000 series movements?


----------



## jaymin (Jun 28, 2018)

JoT said:


> I have checked the Omega "bible" and although it hasn't got a picture of a gold version it does look like a picture of a steel version ST 767.803 listed as a ladies watch driven by the standard cal.672 movement. Looking online they also did a 18k gold version with a gold dial, black baton markers and gold hands rather than a black dial but I suppose it is possible they did a black dial version but can't say for certain although the fact it has gold script and gold coloured hands suggests they might have done.@jro20003


 may be a stupid newby question.. omega bible.. trouble finding books


----------



## Carlos Fandango (Sep 29, 2016)

jaymin said:


> may be a stupid newby question.. omega bible.. trouble finding books


 I imagine he means "A Journey Through Time" published by Omega themselves. A massive book with a massive pricetag, Several hundred pounds. Wish I could have afforded one at the time they came out.


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

@Carlos Fandango There were only 10,000 copies made: 5,000 in English, 3,000 in German and 2,000 in French so prices have rocketed since it was published in 2007. Mine cost 400 Swiss Francs direct from Omega (about £160 at the time), glad I bought it, great to browse


----------



## harryblakes7 (Oct 1, 2010)

Will have to find that book! 

Yes it looks like a Ladies model as the word "Omega" should be at the top of the dial not the bottom imo

But if it fits your wrist and looks good then go for it!!


----------



## nenorma (Oct 3, 2018)

jro20003 said:


> Good afternoon all,
> 
> It's my first post but I'm an avid reader of the forum and find the information and knowledge of the various contributors fantastic. I love vintage Omegas and have managed to assemble a small collection but am always looking to add to it. I have come across this Constellation but haven't seen a dial like it before so am wondering what your thoughts are on its legitimacy? Any information would be much appreciated.
> 
> Regards


 Wow very nice piece, this is for selling ?


----------

